# Tragt ihr Unterhemden unter eurem Trikot im Sommer?



## pacechris (27. Juni 2015)

Und wenn ja welche? Hersteller?


Hintergrund ist das ich vorkurzem nach einem kräftigen Regenschauer einen Notstop bei einem Kollegen gemacht hat und der mir mit trockenen Sachen ausgeholfen hat für die nachhause fahrt.
Da hatte ich zum ersten mal beim wärmeren Temperaturen (23-24°) zusätlich ein funktionsunterhemd unterm Triko und empfand das als sehr angenehm.


----------



## sun909 (27. Juni 2015)

1. ja. 2. Craft.
grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (27. Juni 2015)

Ja, Lidl...


----------



## TVMBison (27. Juni 2015)

nein, so alt bin ich noch nicht


----------



## nightwolf (27. Juni 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> Ja, Lidl...


Ja, aber von ALDI


----------



## slrzo (27. Juni 2015)

Trag auch Funktionsshirt drunter, aber nur bei Temperaturen so unter 28°-30°. Habe div. von Nike, Under Armour und auch LIDL. Von ALDI hab ich glaub nur langärmlige Funktionsshirts.


----------



## pacechris (27. Juni 2015)

Taugen die günstigen von Decathlon was?

http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-unt...t-300-light-herren-weiß-blau-id_8235725.html#


----------



## noocelo (27. Juni 2015)

ja, odlo.


----------



## --- (27. Juni 2015)

Löffler Transtex Netzunterhemd.


----------



## limbokoenig (27. Juni 2015)

pacechris schrieb:


> Taugen die günstigen von Decathlon was?
> 
> http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-unterwasche-kurzarm-funktionsshirt-300-light-herren-weiß-blau-id_8235725.html#



hatte ich mal anprobiert und fand es sehr unangenehm auf der Haut.
Hab mittlerweile immer eins von diesen hier drunter.


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Juni 2015)

3.ja 4. craft, skinit oder jeantex
Je nach Wetter und Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (27. Juni 2015)

Craft Stay Cool Mesh Superlight oder so, hab auch noch andere, aber das Craft trägt sich sehr angenehm


----------



## olnx (27. Juni 2015)

trage auch zur zeit odlo und hab vorher welche von lidl getragen. der feuchtigkeitstransport ist beim odlo ist deutlich besser. die von lidl sind nach der tour einfach nur klatsch nass....
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...u=1000,18,62;mid=309;pgc=4096:4097::4099:4100


----------



## norman68 (27. Juni 2015)

Ja immer.

Craft Cool Mesh


----------



## nightwolf (27. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema 'CRAFT' gab es mal nen geilen Thread im Tour-Forum  

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?321212-Achtung-CRAFT-stinkt!


----------



## pacechris (27. Juni 2015)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Zum Thema 'CRAFT' gab es mal nen geilen Thread im Tour-Forum
> 
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?321212-Achtung-CRAFT-stinkt!



Wenn man schnell genug fährt richt man es ja nicht


----------



## nerve29 (27. Juni 2015)

Trage das ganze Jahr unterm Trikot Unterhemden im Sommer gerne Ärmellos.
Bin zb. mit dem Craft cool Mesh sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (27. Juni 2015)

ok  da mal die frage was mit Unterhemd gemeint ist, unter diesem wort wird Gott und die welt vermarktet?
diese tröten, welche ich seit gut 15 jahren nicht mehr in Verwendung hab vieleicht?
http://www.hirmer.de/waesche/unterhemden/Traeger-Unterhemd-Feinripp.html

wenn allerdings ein gewöhnliches"funtionsshirt" gemeint ist"welche auch meist unter dieser Bezeichnung verkauft werden", dann ist die frage an sich völlig albern.

Trikot=funktionsshirt mit haufen prints.

demnach müsste die frage lauten:
 tragt ihr im sommer ein funtionsshirt unter nem anderen funtionsshirt.

da ist die antwort: nein.
ich möchte am rad nicht wie ne bewegliche litfaßsäule aussehen darum verwende ich generell keine Trikot sondern unbedruckte sport Shirts.
und im sommer auch nicht mehrere davon übereinander!!!!
 dann entweder ein wechselshirt mit haben oder ne einfache kompakte Regenjacke in die Hosentasche/Rucksack oder was man sonst an verstau möglichkeiten hat wenn man durch schauer fährt.

dann gibt's noch die andere gruppe,
der langärmlichen funtionsshirts die für winter gedacht sind wenn man sich abfriert"zum zusätzlich wärmen" wie das craft zeug was genannt wurde.
http://www.craft-sports.de/Herren/Funktionsunterwaesche/Unterhemden/langarm/

das zeug ist dann für winteranwendungen da, warum sich sowas im sommer wenn es eh schon heiß genug ist anzutun?
2 Shirts bei Hitze= Unfug hoch 10
da vermutlich noch ne daunenjacke drüber.....



pacechris schrieb:


> wärmeren Temperaturen (23-24°)



1 *ordentliches* sportshirt reicht lockerst im sommer oder bei 24°, da muss auch rein garnix drunter.
wenn du da was drunter packen musst würd ich mir dann lieber dir frage stellen was das verwendete "Trikot" für ein schrott ist.


----------



## noocelo (27. Juni 2015)

nuja, 15 andere haben die frage gerafft und eine kurze präzise antwort gegeben.


----------



## nightwolf (27. Juni 2015)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wenn man schnell genug fährt richt man es ja nicht


Darfst halt nicht anhalten


----------



## MoeOdenwald (27. Juni 2015)

Ja (meistens) von Aldi + lidl ohne Ärmel


----------



## --- (27. Juni 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> 2 Shirts bei Hitze= Unfug hoch 10
> da vermutlich noch ne daunenjacke drüber.....



Bist du noch so jung oder schon senil? Du weißt ja überhaupt nichts.


----------



## ufp (27. Juni 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> nuja, 15 andere haben die frage gerafft und eine kurze präzise antwort gegeben.


Naja, ganz unrecht hat @*pfeifferheiko *mit seinen Bemerkungen ja nicht.

Es stellt sich (auch mir) die Frage: merkt man es?
Woher kommt diese "Weisheit" ein Funktionsshirt unter einem Funktionstrikot zu tragen?
U.a. aus einem der Fachzeitschriften, wo dass, so viel ich mich erinnern kann, auch wissenschaftlich bzw. im Labor getestet wurde.
Ev. auch noch aus den Werbeaussagen/-prospekten der Funktionsshirt Hersteller und bei diversen Profirennen, wo die (v.a. Straßenrennrad-)Profis Funktionsshirt tragen.

Ich trage sie auch gelegentlich, bin mir aber nach wie vor nicht sicher, ob sie etwas bringen .
Ob sie die Hitze besser ableiten, ob sie den Schweiß noch schneller zum nächsten Shirt/Trikot transportieren.

Und manchmal habe ich schon auch das Gefühl, dass zwei Funktionsshirts nicht so sinnvoll sind.
Ich mache dann, so wie die Profis, wie man auf einigen Fotos bei Profiradrennen auch immer wieder sieht, das Trikot vorne auf, damit die Hitze bzw. der Schweiß besser entweichen bzw. besser Frischluft zugeführt werden kann.

Wäre interessant, wer schon mal zum Vergleich mit und ohne Funktionsshirt gefahren ist und somit wirklich den Unterschied festgestellt hat?
Vor allem in Bezug auf die Leistung(ssteigerung); weniger auf den Wohlfühlfaktor...

Selbiges gilt auch für die Frage, ob man unter dem Helm ein Funktionstuch (Bandana etc.) tragen soll oder nicht ?


----------



## pacechris (27. Juni 2015)

Ich wusste nicht das der begriff "Unterhemd" im zusammenhang mit Radsport und Trikot so missverstädlich ist.
Egal in welchem Onlineshop man schaut, es gibt immer eine Rubrig Unterwäsche die sich dann unterteil in Unterhemd langarm, kurzarm usw.
Von daher verstehe ich nicht das Verständnisproblem 

Und was @*pfeifferheiko   *für sonstige Probleme hat weiß ich nicht so eine antwort zu geben, die da ist die antwort: nein er zieht keins an wäre ausreichend gewesen. Wenn er die fragestellung richtig gelesen hätte und somit vielleicht auch den kontext auf was diese beruht verstanden, hätte er sich vielleicht weiter ausführungen wie das "Triko sei Schrott" gespart.


----------



## Baitman (27. Juni 2015)

Im Sommer fahre ich oft auch nur in "Unterwäsche". Habe zwei Craft Cool Shirts und zwei leichte Merinoteile die ich gerne trage. Habe im Rucksack aber immer noch ein Not-Longsleeve, falls es mal etwas frischer wird...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (29. Juni 2015)

pacechris schrieb:


> Taugen die günstigen von Decathlon was?
> 
> http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-unt...t-300-light-herren-weiß-blau-id_8235725.html#


Seit jahren im einsatz,und die teuren von odlo und co,sind keinen cent mehr wert,alles schon propiert,ist nur was für die psyche.


----------



## DaCrazyP (29. Juni 2015)

Ja, trage auch immer ein Funktionsshirt(Kompressionsshirt) drunter. Im Sommer von Under Amour aus der Heat Gear-Reihe, im Winter die Cold Gear-Reihe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (29. Juni 2015)

Außer bei Temperaturen von 40 Grad trage ich auch immer Funktionsunterhemden von Decathlon unter dem Trikot.


----------



## Nugman (29. Juni 2015)

Ja, Decathlon.
Das von Dir verlinkte und ein ganz leichtes aus dem Bergsport-Sortiment: http://www.decathlon.de/t-shirt-techfresh-50-herren-id_8316244.html


----------



## haekel72 (29. Juni 2015)

Nie ohne Funktionshemd, egal ob Sommer oder Winter, habe meine von Aldi und sind einwandfrei!


----------



## Aldar (29. Juni 2015)

ab 25°C lass ich es weg - Aldi & lidl


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Juni 2015)

Hab mir vor kurzem die schon öfters hier erwähnten Craft Stay Cool Mesh geholt. Geiler Scheiß.
Ansonsten war mein Trikot (keine hautengen Rennpellen) immer durchgeschwitzt, und hat dadurch an der Haut geklebt und bei jedem Luftzug wurds kalt. Mit dem Meshhemd ist das ein völlig anderes Gefühl, man fühlt sich trockener und angenehmer. Durchgeschwitzt ist das Trikot immer noch, aber man spürt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr.

Nach der Tour aus den Klamotten schälen geht damit übrigens auch viel einfacher.


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Juni 2015)

Bis maximal 25°C und dann noch je nach Wind oder Sonne > Rose seamless megalight Kurzam (die alte Version) unterm Trikot.
Man fühlt sich einfach trockener und angenehmer, auch wenn es am Ende verschwitzt ist. 
Nach einem plötzlichen Regenschauer fühlt es sich auch deutlich wärmer an, als ohne.

So kann ich btw. ein Trikot auch mal 3-4 Ausfahrten tragen, bevor es anfängt zu müffeln da u.a. der Achselschweiss eben viel ins Unterhemd geht. Unterhemd wird eh regelmäßig gewechselt.

Kurz OT weil jemand kam das sei ja das selbe wie Helmtuch unterm Helm...: trag ich immer, bei 30°C dann das dünnste > Helmetliner. Dann bleibt der Schweiss im Tuch und kann nach der Fahrt einfach ausgewaschen werden ohne, dass ich die durchgesifften Helmpolster rausfummeln und waschen müsste.
Ausserdem mag ich das Gefühl Helm direkt auf der Haut nicht, hinzu kommt eine Krankheit wo ich dann durch den Helmdruck und ggf. leichte Helmbewegungen eine wunde oder offene Stirn hätte hinterher - deswegen stellt sich mir die Frage mit oder ohne drunter da garnicht erst.


----------



## fone (29. Juni 2015)

nein, warum auch? 

ja, wenns kalt ist.


----------



## R.C. (29. Juni 2015)

Nur, wenn es im Sommer deutlich unter 10 Grad (Celsius!) hat.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Juni 2015)

Also gerade bei warmen Temperaturen bin ich mit dem vorhin geposteten Craft sehr zufrieden.
Diese Aldi/Lidl Funktionsunterhemd-Teile habe ich auch, ziehe sie allerdings nur im Winter an. Das Mesh-Hemd ist eine komplett andere Kategorie, deswegen ist der Titel vielleicht etwas zu allgemein gehalten, da hier anscheinend beide Arten gepostet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (29. Juni 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nur, wenn es im Sommer deutlich unter 10 Grad (Celsius!) hat.


Hast du auch mal Richtwerte (in Celsius) für die anderen Jahreszeiten?


----------



## Sir Galahad (29. Juni 2015)

Ich trag nix drunter. Teile mit Mme. Evolution die Meinung, dass Schweiß auf Haut das Optimum ist. Sie hätte uns sonst Microfasern wachsen lassen. Drum maximal luftiges 3/4-Shirt über "nichts". Ach so: alles andere hab ich probiert: nix gut.


----------



## R.C. (29. Juni 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Hast du auch mal Richtwerte (in Celsius) für die anderen Jahreszeiten?



Ja, selbstverstaendlich! Fruehjahr:  deutlich unter 11 Grad (Celsius), Herbst: unter 9 Grad (Celsius), Winter: deutlich unter 10 Grad (Celsius).


----------



## Sir Galahad (29. Juni 2015)

Celsius?


----------



## Qya (29. Juni 2015)

Bei Lidl gibts ab dem 9.7. welche
http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-funktionsshirt/p193875
Werde mir mal 3 stück holen ..


----------



## Steppi01 (30. Juni 2015)

Qya schrieb:


> Bei Lidl gibts ab dem 9.7. welche
> http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-funktionsshirt/p193875
> Werde mir mal 3 stück holen ..



Solche trage ich auch bei kürzeren Touren.

Auf langen Touren bevorzuge ich Kompressionsshirts von entorch: http://www.entorch.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Kurz OT weil jemand kam das sei ja das selbe wie Helmtuch unterm Helm...: trag ich immer, bei 30°C dann das dünnste > Helmetliner. Dann bleibt der Schweiss im Tuch und kann nach der Fahrt einfach ausgewaschen werden ohne, dass ich die durchgesifften Helmpolster rausfummeln und waschen müsste.


 
verstehe ich nicht.
dann müsste die außenseite des tuches ja undurchlässig sein, damit das polster nicht mit schweiß in berührung kommt.
das wird es sicher nicht sein, denn sonst würde es wohl etwas warm werden.


----------



## Zara Bernard (30. Juni 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Ich trag nix drunter. Teile mit Mme. Evolution die Meinung, dass Schweiß auf Haut das Optimum ist. Sie hätte uns sonst Microfasern wachsen lassen. Drum maximal luftiges 3/4-Shirt über "nichts". Ach so: alles andere hab ich probiert: nix gut.


Bitte; Evolution.
Schweiß is vielleicht toll beim herumstehen oder von mir aus noch beim laufen, aber Fahrtwind is was anderes.
Bei 30,40, km/h wirds dann mal schnell zu kalt.
Windchillfaktor etc und so und überhaupt...


----------



## Sir Galahad (30. Juni 2015)

Klar wird es dann zu kalt - in einem nassen Funktionsshirt. Ohne bist du in Windeseile trocken und das lockere Trikot auch. Jedenfalls im Sommer, um den es hier geht, das sind bei mir mind. 25 Grad. Wenn der Sommer mal Herbstwetter hat, dann trag ich ein Micromesh drunter.


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Juni 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Klar wird es dann zu kalt - in einem nassen Funktionsshirt. Ohne bist du in Windeseile trocken und das lockere Trikot auch. Jedenfalls im Sommer, um den es hier geht, das sind bei mir mind. 25 Grad. Wenn der Sommer mal Herbstwetter hat, dann trag ich ein Micromesh drunter.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen, heute bei 31 Grad wieder froh um den Mesh gewesen. Kein Kleben, kein Frösteln, als am Berg mal wieder der Wind gepfiffen hat.


----------



## Sir Galahad (30. Juni 2015)

Zara hat gejammert wegen zu kalt wenn schnell obwohl warm. Mir ist bei 31 Grad auch nie kalt, sogar mit ohne Hemd.


----------



## Zara Bernard (30. Juni 2015)

Anderes Beispiel:
Blast dir nie der Wind um die Ohren beim Bergauffahren.
Da schwitzt man und es wird einem kalt. Da hilft das Mesh.

Bei dir gehts runter im nassen Trikot, echt? . Da is dir bei 40 kmh nie kalt?
Für sowas hab ich nen Windbreaker mit, auch bei 25 Grad. Nach einer halben Stunde Abfahrt is doch jeder ausgekühlt.


----------



## Sir Galahad (30. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr halt MTB, da fahr ich nie 30 min mit 40 bergab.


----------



## Sickgirl (1. Juli 2015)

Mir persönlich ist völlig latte was andere zum Radfahren anziehen, von mir aus auch ganz nackig.

Selber ziehe ich so ein Netzunterhemd von Brynie drunter, damit fühle ich mich wohl, egal was andere zu dem Thema sagen.


----------



## Qya (1. Juli 2015)

Nackig obenrum war ich auch schon ... is ziemlich nervig mit dem Insekten gedöns. Nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## ufp (1. Juli 2015)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel:
> Blast dir nie der Wind um die Ohren beim Bergauffahren.
> Da schwitzt man und es wird einem kalt. Da hilft das Mesh.


?
Gerade wenn ich schwitzen, binich über den Sind froh.
Und bei gefühlten 3-8 km/h bergauf kann der Bergauf sind garnicht so stark blasen als das mir kalt werden würde.



> Bei dir gehts runter im nassen Trikot, echt? . Da is dir bei 40 kmh nie kalt?
> Für sowas hab ich nen Windbreaker mit, auch bei 25 Grad. Nach einer halben Stunde Abfahrt is doch jeder ausgekühlt.


Wie kann das Trikot nass sein? Fährt du mit einem 100%igen Baumwollleiberl? Das ist es klar.
Ansonsten sind fast alle Trikots ohnehin Funktionsfähig die ja die "eingebaute" Schweisstransportation an die Oberfläche schon haben. Innen sollte man damit weitgehend trocken sein bzw bleiben. Egal ob Unterhemd oder Funktionstrikot/-shirt.

Außer du schwitzt so extrem das die Funktion mit dem Schweißtransport nicht mehr nachkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (1. Juli 2015)

Ich trage im Sommer kein Funktionsshirt drunter.
Bei >20°C ist mir warm genug, dass ich selbst "durchgeschwitzt" nicht friere - hierzu trag ich halt ganz normale Radklamotten, die nicht aus Baumwolle sind. Von 6,50€ Decathlon Shirt bis 80€ Pearl Izumi ist alles dabei. 

Lediglich wenn ich eine Protektorenweste anhabe, darunter trage ich aus hygienischen Gründen ein Shirt. Dann Weste, dann Trikot drüber


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (1. Juli 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## MrMapei (1. Juli 2015)

Sieht gut aus, mach mal noch eins von der Rückansicht


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (1. Juli 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## IndianaWalross (1. Juli 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht.
> dann müsste die außenseite des tuches ja undurchlässig sein, damit das polster nicht mit schweiß in berührung kommt.
> das wird es sicher nicht sein, denn sonst würde es wohl etwas warm werden.



Nein, ist _natürlich _durchlässig - aber - der _Großteil _des Schweisses geht ins _Tuch _und verdunstet ab da, statt von den Polstern aufgesaugt zu werden - trage ja keinen vollkommen geschlossenen Helm, sondern hab ausrechend Lüftungen. 
Dadurch ist mein Kopf auch eigentich ganz gut gekühlt, da das Tuch ja unter den Lüftungsschlitzen des Helmes liegt, und wie gesagt so kann der Schweiss gut verdunsten. Die Pads im Helm liegen logischerweise unter der geschlossenen Helmkonstruktion und da kann der Schweiss dann eben nicht so gut raus, ergo fangen sie an zu matschen und muffeln irgendwann. Siehe nächster Absatz.

Meine Polster sind nach der Fahrt immer trocken und müffeln bislang noch kein bisschen - bei meinem Mann, der zur Zeit wegen der Hitze ohne Tuch fährt, sieht das schon wieder anders aus.


----------

